# Is it safe to move to Egypt



## dougaldon

Hi me and my wife are looking at moving to hurghada in the next moth or two, and I would be gratefull for any info on doing this or NOT, e.g is it safe


----------



## Horus

dougaldon said:


> Hi me and my wife are looking at moving to hurghada in the next moth or two, and I would be gratefull for any info on doing this or NOT, e.g is it safe


There is always an inherent risk and you need to ask yourself safe compared to what and safe in what sense?

There is also a risk every time you enter the sea 

In my opinion Red Sea proves "safer" than the UK but Sharm has a better infrastructure than Hurghada I think you need to do lots of research before the big move :ranger:


----------



## Chill

Hi there,
Yes I think its safe.
We moved to Cairo in May 2011. Common sense is required (as it is everywhere) but overall I think things are quite good. I do hear reports of more pety crime these days, but it hasnt really impacted our day to day life. I think there are certain areas that are perhaps advisable not to go sometimes from a foreigners perspective (egTahir Square) however Cairo and Egypt are bigger than Tahir Square alone. So I say yes go for it! We are happy here.
Chill


----------



## DeadGuy

Horus said:


> There is always an inherent risk and you need to ask yourself safe compared to what and safe in what sense?
> 
> There is also a risk every time you enter the sea
> 
> In my opinion Red Sea proves "safer" than the UK but Sharm has a better infrastructure than Hurghada I think you need to do lots of research before the big move :ranger:


Actually there's so much sh!t going on in Sinai right now..............Just cause it "feels" safe right now doesn't mean it is safe or staying this way.........And I believe the infrastructure bit wouldn't matter comparing to safety........

As for the OP, if it's a simple yes or no question on whether you should or shouldn't move? Then I'd say no, if you're looking for a new life then starting it in a more stable country would be a better choice right now considering the circumstances :juggle:

Good luck!


----------



## hurghadapat

Horus said:


> There is always an inherent risk and you need to ask yourself safe compared to what and safe in what sense?
> 
> There is also a risk every time you enter the sea
> 
> In my opinion Red Sea proves "safer" than the UK but Sharm has a better infrastructure than Hurghada I think you need to do lots of research before the big move :ranger:


and what exactly do you mean by "Sharm has a better infrastructure than Hurghada"


----------



## Helen Ellis

Hi, those of us living here feel safe, but we are all aware that things may change after the elections in November. Don't give up your home in UK, come here and enjoy the good weather, have an extended holiday, rent don't buy, if it doesn't work out you can always go back to UK. Nothing lost. Hurghada is still a good place to live.


----------



## dougaldon

Hi Helen and thank you for the advice, I have owmed a property in Hurghada for 4 years now, and with all the talk about visa problems and the political issues I just wanted some background information before we come over to start a new life


----------



## Helen Ellis

No one in Hurghada has had problems renewing their tourist visa. Look forward to seeing you both here soon.


----------



## mamasue

hurghadapat said:


> and what exactly do you mean by "Sharm has a better infrastructure than Hurghada"



I wondered that too... as Horus has never lived in Hurghada, to my knowledge.


----------



## Sierranabq

Hurghada has a very infrastructure. Dont worry. I personally prefer Sharm to Hurgh but if I was moving over then I would probably choose Hurgh as it has a very good ex pat community that help each other, schools, health etc. Yes Sharm has it too but not as well organised as Hurgh for ex pats. Sharm is a tourist resort.


----------



## gabe2010

Wondering about these people, what world are they living in ? Do they not realise Egypt is a country in turmoil ? What will happen if the Muslim Brotherhood are elected -think about that.


----------



## hhaddad

Can't speak much about hurghada as I live in Cairo and have done for about 30 years but have visited hurghada many times and it seems safe to me(safer than London , Liverpool and Birmingham


----------



## Helen Ellis

gabe2010 said:


> Wondering about these people, what world are they living in ? Do they not realise Egypt is a country in turmoil ? What will happen if the Muslim Brotherhood are elected -think about that.


We get on a plane and move somewhere else, you can't put your life on hold just in case something happens. Moving here to live doesn't mean you have to stay forever.


----------



## DeadGuy

Helen Ellis said:


> We get on a plane and move somewhere else, you can't put your life on hold just in case something happens. Moving here to live doesn't mean you have to stay forever.


Let's just hope that there will be a chance to get on a plane and move somewhere else if THAT happened.......Cause the talking part is always easier........:juggle:


----------



## Black Rebel

The question is 'is it safe?' the answer is, yes it is safe if you are talking about personal safety. If you are talking political safety, it isn't as bad as dramatised but it has the potential to not allow our lives to be as free and easy as they are right now. 

I am one of the many people saying they will leave if the MB get in that isn't because of safety, it is because of freedom. No drama tbh. 

Egyptians are all bark and no bite (loud but harmless). They are always noisy but I have never seen any issues to report. Maybe the odd shove here and there, nothing like a pub in the UK where you expect to see Kate Adie to be drinking! 

I would rather be here right not than London last week!


----------



## moo27

perfectly safe to move to cairo.have u heared about expat who have been injured in the political upheaval?


----------



## MaidenScotland

moo27 said:


> perfectly safe to move to cairo.have u heared about expat who have been injured in the political upheaval?




Yes an american reporter was raped


----------



## hhaddad

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes an american reporter was raped


And don't forget the many reporters from sat news chains accosted,arrested and beaten.


----------



## Lanason

Just male sure you are not a reporter then ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## canuck2010

Our security expert just submitted a report and came to the conclusion that there is about a 50% chance Egypt could become another Afghanistan/Iraq within ten years. 

His advice then, keep one bag packed and be ready to run to the airport when it all goes down!


----------



## Lanason

Is he based in the UK and suffering from the Risk Adverse Health and Safety culture ???

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## canuck2010

Lanason said:


> Is he based in the UK and suffering from the Risk Adverse Health and Safety culture ???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Nope, he is based in Africa and works in all the hot spots, Sudan, Angola, Liberia, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan ect.... 

The advice to have some cash on hand, passport, and bag packed is sensible though.


----------



## Black Rebel

Common sense prevails.

It cannot be so bad in practise as a lot of us residents are still living and working here, surely if it was as bad as it is being painted we would simply leave. 

I am a single woman in my 20's and I live alone. I feel perfectly safe.


----------



## moo27

INTERESTED NEWS, what iam sure about that every expat staying here is doing that for his own interest..but i can understand that who feels time for departure came can eaisly do that unless there are restrictions on departure..


----------



## moo27

INTERESTED NEWS, i can understand that who feels time for departure came can eaisly do that unless there are restrictions on departure..


----------



## DeadGuy

At 06:57 AM:


moo27 said:


> perfectly safe to move to cairo.have u heared about expat who have been injured in the political upheaval?



And few hours later, at 04:24 PM:


moo27 said:


> INTERESTED NEWS, what iam sure about that every expat staying here is doing that for his own interest..but i can understand that who feels time for departure came can eaisly do that unless there are restrictions on departure..


Amazing change of "opinions"! First, it's "perfectly safe" and no expats were harmed during the MESS in January, but now it's people's "choice" to be in here! 

Please stop misleading others! People are not stupid enough to buy this BS


----------



## DeadGuy

canuck2010 said:


> Nope, he is based in Africa and works in all the hot spots, Sudan, Angola, Liberia, Iraq, Afghanistan, Pakistan ect....
> 
> The advice to have some cash on hand, passport, and bag packed is sensible though.


Don't think walking around with a relatively "huge" sum of money is a good idea to be honest, just keep enough to put yourself in a taxi to take you home/embassy/airport or something like that in case something went wrong........

Having your passport on you whenever you're out is a must though, so is having a suitcase packed and ready! 

And it's less than 10 years by the way


----------



## MaidenScotland

Black Rebel said:


> Common sense prevails.
> 
> It cannot be so bad in practise as a lot of us residents are still living and working here, surely if it was as bad as it is being painted we would simply leave.
> 
> I am a single woman in my 20's and I live alone. I feel perfectly safe.




Yes I am sure you do however lots have left as they did not feel safe.


----------



## hhaddad

Every revolution has it's problems especially after 30 years of same ruler and there are always scaremongers but all in all Egypt I find is safe enough for the ex pat community which is still respected by the Egyptian populace. I have had no problems at all since 25 Jan.


----------



## moo27

it is polite way to state the fact that every expat staying here do that for his own interest, and who wants to leave just need to book ticket..easy choice


----------



## marenostrum

I would also mention the increased belligerance by Israel next door. I wonder what would have happened had three isreali soldier been shot by egyptians. I would not be surprised if Israel use any excuse to occupy Sinai once again so on top of domestic issues you also have foreign ones.....all imho of course
No one in the media mentions the increased hostility between the two countries since Hosny's demise, to me this factor should not be underestimated....


----------



## Black Rebel

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I am sure you do however lots have left as they did not feel safe.


I call those people wise. 

The moment I feel threatened I too will leave, I would hate to turn into one of those expats who moan continually about the country they chose to live in. 

They walk amongst us.


----------



## Lanason

DeadGuy said:


> At 06:57 AM:
> 
> ......
> 
> Please stop misleading others! People are not stupid enough to buy this BS


What are you on about now . . . . the post may not have been the clearest English but no BS in it.

You really should get out more :grouphug: :laugh:


----------



## DeadGuy

marenostrum said:


> I would also mention the increased belligerance by Israel next door. I wonder what would have happened had three isreali soldier been shot by egyptians. I would not be surprised if Israel use any excuse to occupy Sinai once again so on top of domestic issues you also have foreign ones.....all imho of course
> No one in the media mentions the increased hostility between the two countries since Hosny's demise, to me this factor should not be underestimated....


Don’t think it’s gonna happen, Israel got enough problems to worry about now, last thing they need is another “hotspot” for them to worry about, what they might be interested in is “cleaning” their borders, which I think they prefer to leave for the Egyptian army/authorities to worry about and pay for.....

But yes, generally speaking, it is getting very unpredictable in Sinai right now, but it was not the shooting incident that started all this......


----------



## DeadGuy

Lanason said:


> What are you on about now . . . . the post may not have been the clearest English but no BS in it.
> 
> You really should get out more :grouphug: :laugh:


Huh? :confused2:

But anyway.............The increasing hostility from the media and those who are running what’s left of the country now towards foreign nationals is not a good sign, the restrictions made on visas and the “arrests” they made in Sinai few weeks back is not a good sign either, or is it? 

And that’s just the “official” change in the scene, which is just nothing compared to many other things that are happening in here, it got no direct effect on expats or tourists so far, but I can assure you that it would have a great effect on you people if it kept happening! So the current situation for foreigners in Egypt in general now? Well, let’s just say that it’s not as “welcoming” and “friendly” as it was couple years ago!

And that’s why I found the post to be misleading, cause it was an Egyptian who came and tried to pretend that everything’s ok when it’s not, and then when that failed, started making it sound like it’s not a matter of safety, but a matter of what people “choose” to do! And it’s true, kind of! It is people’s choice after all, but they shouldn’t be misled and then be blamed for “choosing” to do something based on false info!

And by the way, I am an Egyptian myself, so it's easier for me to understand what people say when they're passing by a tourist/expat in here, and trust me, if someone's smiling while saying something, that doesn't necessarily mean they're saying "nice" stuff............It’s also a bit easier for me to tell when/if other Egyptian(s) are offering real help, or just winding you people up......... 

But to be honest? Most people come asking for answers, but they’re just looking for the answers they want, not for the right answers, like what's happening in this thread........It seems like most people are just looking for someone to tell them that everything’s “ok” and that there’s nothing to worry about cause it’s 110% safe............So it’s getting rather pointless and lame by now.........:juggle:


----------

